
Germany urges global minimum tax for digital giants - doener
https://www.thelocal.de/20181021/germany-urges-global-minimum-tax-for-digital-giants
======
di_ry
Sooo, citizens working their asses off should pay regular tax and digital
giants raking in billions and hiding them in off-shores should get a break?

Got it.

